# pigeon grit



## Nancy (Nov 7, 2001)

What is the usual amount of times a week red pigeon grit/ oyster shell is given to the birds. Does the frequency change during mating and when young are being fed? What sort of container does a person give pigeon grit to pigeons in? Can grit cause contamination even if it kept free of droppings, just by the absorption of moisture and bacteria growing in the moisture? I don't find any discussion on grit in veterinary books or forums and need information. Thank you Nancy


----------



## arrowhead (Sep 24, 2001)

Hey Nancy, GOOD ?.. Grit is most Important 4 your birds I use the red grit myself and know alot of fanciers that like the red plenty of good stuff in it. I use the 1 gallon milk jugs or water jugs for my feed an grit an water they r excellent 4 that cause u can throw em away when u need 2 n replace it cheap







know what I mean!! anywaz just cut a round hole in the jug about in the middle some jugs have a circle allready there so just follow the pattern but not to big and you will find that these CheaP feeders will keep the food or grit in the jug cause birds like to fling seeds every where, its also hard 4 birds 2 perch on them an doo in the food I've used the CHEEP jugs system for years check it out and see how it works 4 u







and last the mildew type problem just keep an eye on the grit if it stays dry its ok 4 a while I just keep enuff in there (handfull) or so in case it gets wet or dirty that way u do'nt waste much u will see how much they eat and put some more in there but yes I keep some grit in the cage all the time. WHEW!!! my typeing fingers r sore







hope this helps ya out."PIGEON POWER" to you,bye Arrowhead in Tennessee

------------------
Arrowhead


----------



## Nancy (Nov 7, 2001)

> Originally posted by arrowhead:
> *Hey Nancy, GOOD ?.. Grit is most Important 4 your birds I use the red grit myself and know alot of fanciers that like the red plenty of good stuff in it. I use the 1 gallon milk jugs or water jugs for my feed an grit an water they r excellent 4 that cause u can throw em away when u need 2 n replace it cheap  know what I mean!! anywaz just cut a round hole in the jug about in the middle some jugs have a circle allready there so just follow the pattern but not to big and you will find that these CheaP feeders will keep the food or grit in the jug cause birds like to fling seeds every where, its also hard 4 birds 2 perch on them an doo in the food I've used the CHEEP jugs system for years check it out and see how it works 4 u  and last the mildew type problem just keep an eye on the grit if it stays dry its ok 4 a while I just keep enuff in there (handfull) or so in case it gets wet or dirty that way u do'nt waste much u will see how much they eat and put some more in there but yes I keep some grit in the cage all the time. WHEW!!! my typeing fingers r sore  hope this helps ya out."PIGEON POWER" to you,bye Arrowhead in Tennessee
> *


Dear Mr. Arrowhead.
Thank you for your information. I appreciate your time to help me.
Sincerely,
Nancy


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Hi Nancy, sounds like you got some good information from Arrowhead. I know of some other pigeon people who also use the milk container for feed, grit and water. They all say is works great. 
Something else, I think that daily feeding should be in amounts to last them just until the next feeding, rather than placing more feed and grit than they can eat before the next feeding. This method keeps them happy and looking forward to the next feeding. 
Also, the milk carton idea prevents food slop and keeps feed away from mice, rats, sparrows, etc. 
Thanks to you Arrowhead for your advice.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## Nancy (Nov 7, 2001)

Thank you for all the help.
Sincerely,
Nancy


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Nancy:

Just in case something obvious got missed, grit should be offered separate from the feed. The pigeons know just how much they'll need.

Grit replaces dental batteries by grinding food in a muscular gut--an effective system inherited from their ancestors, the dinosaurs.

Good luck!

--Ray


----------

